
Disposable Delivery Drones Undergo Successful Tests with U.S. Marines - headalgorithm
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/drones/disposable-delivery-drones-undergo-successful-tests-with-us-marines
======
tomohawk
I wonder what the final price tag will be once they mount a turret on it

~~~
rbanffy
It's a military grade guidance system. Probably 200K a piece

------
rasz
Disposable Delivery Drone sounds a lot better than cheaper Cruise Missile.

